# updating kernel source



## razixx (Jan 30, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of different ways to keep your system up to date, and I'm just looking for the simplest way.  

I know that freebsd-update will do a binary update, but does it also patch kernel source as well?  Or do I need to use csup and rebuild each time there is an update?

If freebsd-update works than that's the easiest way for me, if not I'll have to learn to use csup..


----------



## rusty (Jan 30, 2011)

Does this clarify it http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html?


----------



## razixx (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes thank you, I was looking in the handbook, but must have missed this page


----------

